# Hybrid Outsourced DTB Drop Ship / Local Screen Business Model



## kilna (Mar 24, 2009)

I'm thinking of starting a design incubator. The shirt store would feature new designs for which I would use an outsourced on-demand DTG fulfillment company. This way I could try out new designs with essentially zero risk, Once a design has been proven, I'd then "graduate" it to screen printing locally and start shipping it myself to increase the margins.

The "incubation" and proven designs would all be on the same site and go through the same shopping cart... Ideally the new designs I would have dropshipped from a company akin to SS (I love them)... but with my own address/branding on the packaging and invoice. 

Are there any reputable, reasonably good quality on-demand DTG companies which do drop shipping in this manner? Or am I doomed to have their branding on my product if I want to be able to to test market them?

Thanks.


----------



## kilna (Mar 24, 2009)

Oh yeah, and the one requirement I didn't mention is white-on-black printing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> The "incubation" and proven designs would all be on the same site and go through the same shopping cart... Ideally the new designs I would have dropshipped from a company akin to SS (I love them)... but with my own address/branding on the packaging and invoice.


Doesn't spreadshirt offer a branding option that puts your own info on the packaging and invoice?

I think printfection has a branding program similar to this as well.



> Are there any reputable, reasonably good quality on-demand DTG companies which do drop shipping in this manner?


There may be other smaller companies that have DTG equipment that can do something like that. You may want to post in the Referrals area of the forum to get specific leads from members.



> Or am I doomed to have their branding on my product if I want to be able to to test market them?


I wouldn't call it doomed, just making realistic choices based on what you're willing to risk


----------



## kilna (Mar 24, 2009)

As a follow-up, I have confirmed that Spreadshirt shows the price on the packing list, so I can't really use Spreadshirt for shipping direct.


----------



## neoartist (May 6, 2010)

check out this site - ondemandscreenprinting.com. their faq says they don't plaster the packaging with their logo or anything, just their return address. plus looks like they don't do DTG, they only do screen printing - even on-demand. hence the website address i guess. 

haven't tried this service, so who knows if it's any good. but perhaps it's worth a shot.


----------

